# Purchasing an ultrasound machine



## Meanttobleat (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi all,

We are really contemplating purchasing a cheap ultrasound machine made in china. I've been trying to find some sort of review for the machine. It's made by care joy. 
The purchase would be through eBay and PayPal, so I'm not really worried about getting my money back if I needed to. 
Has anyone used a handheld device that came from China or made by care joy? What did you think? I feel like someone out there has to have at some point. These machines are only 7-900$. That's really not a lot when you do math on blood testing or vet ultra sounding every year. I have 40+ does to do every year. So it's feasible for me.


----------



## gpmiller78 (Jan 20, 2017)

Not sure if this will help but I was looking on youtube and found this. 




Also found this ultra sound machine that is actually coming from the USA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-la...073547?hash=item4afad8844b:g:f4sAAOSwZ8ZW4oLI

Hopefully this helps.


----------



## larrycofone (2 mo ago)

USC Ultrasound was established 20 years back by Nat Romeo, their CEO. They introduced a new product line with Mercury's brand name on this magnificent occasion. Under this product line, there is a new Portable Ultrasound machine that has been released. It is the most affordable and advanced ultrasound machine, and you can learn more about their products on their website: Ultrasound Solutions Corp. Introduces Mercury Brand Product Line


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

This thread is a few years old 😉


----------

